# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  انتم الشيعة الى متى تصدقون هذه الخرافات

## صعب انساك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم000000000اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم000000يذكر ان شخصا سافر من ايران الى كربلاء المقدسة لزيارة الامام الحسين عليه السلام ولم تكن آنذاك اية وسيلة للنقل من وسائل هذه الايام 0وحينما وصل ذلك الزائر الايراني الى قرب نهر الفرات في قضاء المسيب رآه احد المزارعين وكان من النواصب فضحك منه وقال له :انتم الشيعة الى متى تصدقون هذه الخرافات وتظلون تبكون وتقرؤون التعازي وتاتون لزيارة شخص مات قبل (1200)عام 0فلما سمع الزائر قول ذلك الناصبي تاثر كثيرا وقال له:ساشكوك عند امير المؤمنين الامام علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام فاخذ الرجل يستهزىء به وصل الزائر الايراني الى النجف الاشرف خاطب الامام علي 0ع0 قائلا:يامولاي ياابن عم رسول الله 0ص0اني كنت قد جئتك بعشرات الحاجات ولكني الآن لي حاجة واحدة فقط0 وهي مجازاة ذلك المزارع الناصبي حيث اخذ يستهزىء بي وبعقيدتي0 وفي الليل وبينما كان الزائر نائما راى في منامه امير المؤمنين0ع0يكلمه ويقول له:يافلان انك ومن اجل زيارتنا قطعت هذه المسافات الطويلة فلك عندنا المنزلة والجاه والمقام ولكننا لا نستطيع ان نجيب لك الى ما طلبت من معاقبة الرجل الناصبي فان لذالك الناصبي حقا علينا0 ففي احد الايام وبينما كان يحرث الارض بقرب الفرات وقع بصره مرة على الماء فتذكر عطش ابي عبد الله الحسين 0ع0وقال في نفسه:كم هم ظالمون اهل الكوفة اذ لم يسقوا الحسين وعياله قطرة من هذا الماء الجاري ثم سقطت من عينيه قطرة من الدمع لذا فان له حقا عندنا0 بعد ذلك وبعد ان قضى عدة ايام في النجف وكربلاء  عاد الزائر ومن نفس الطريق الى ايران فمر اثناء عودته بذلك المزارع فقال له المزارع0 ايه الايراني هل اشتكيتني الى علي بن ابي طالب 0ع0فقال له الايراني:نعم شكوتك ولكن الامام 0ع0اجابني بكذا كذا ثم ذكر له جواب الامام 0ع0مفصلا فبكى ذلك المزارع كثيرا وتشيع من ساعته0 فساله الايراني :عن سبب بكائه وتشيعه فقال له المزارع :ان ما قاله له الامام 0ع0 صحيح جدا ولم يعلم بهذا الخبر الا الله وانا لذا عرفت ان امامكم على الحق لانه اطلع على مافي باطني 000000السلام عليك ياباب حكمة رب العالمين00000000

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*اذا كان حب بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم جريمة* 

*فأشهد يا تاريخ اني مجرم*

----------


## جورجي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد0

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

مشكوررررررررره خيتو على هالمعجزه

 على العموم اني وحده احب اسمع المعاجز حق اهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## بوعباس

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
شكرا اخي على هذه القصه

----------


## ahmed

ان كان حبى لهم دخولى النار فانا فى حبهم مجنون 

مشكور على القصه الجميله

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
ادا كان حب محمد والة رافضا فليشد القران  اني رافضية

----------


## صعب انساك

:bigsmile:   :bigsmile:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 00اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واللعن اعدائهم0000شكرا لك اخي الفاضل محمود سعد على مرورك الكريم بالموضوع واتمنى لك كل الصحة والعافية والسلام

----------


## صعب انساك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 000اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واللعن اعدائهم 0000شكرا الك اخي الفاضل جورجي على مرورك الكريم بالموضوع واتمنى لك الموفقية في الدارين والسلام :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:

----------


## صعب انساك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم00 اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واللعن اعدائهم  0000كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي الفاضل spicyعلى مرورك الكريم بالموضوع واتمنى لك الصحة والعافية والسلام :embarrest:   :embarrest:

----------


## صعب انساك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 00اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واللعن اعدائهم000كل الشكر والاحترام لك اختي الفاضلة  زهرة القطيف على مرورك بالموضوع واتمنى لك كل الموفقية والسلام :amuse:

----------


## صعب انساك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 00اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واللعن اعدائهم000كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي الفاضل ahmed على مرورك الكريم بالموضوع واتمنى لك الموفقية والسلام :embarrest:

----------


## صعب انساك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 00اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واللعن اعدائهم 0000كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي الفاضل بو عباس بمرورك الكريم بالموضوع واتمنى لك الموفقية والسلام :bigsmile:

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

----------


## مابيك

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

الله يجزيك خير اخوى الفاضل

----------


## mooom

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وآله بيته الطيبن الطاهرين
كتب علينا شيعة .... نصاب بمصابهم
كتب علينا شيعة .... نبكي لبكائهـم
الحــ نحن شيعةــدلله
                                    مشكور اخوي على القصة

----------


## TAWFEEQ

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرحهم

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع

وجزاك الله خير

----------


## no0or

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام* 
*اللهم ثبتني على ولاية محمد(ص) وآل محمد (ع)*
*اللهم وفقني لما فيه الصلاح والخير ورضاك يا ألله*
*اللهم إني واليت آل بيت النبي وبولايتهم تقربت منك كما أمرتني* 
*واتبعت نهج محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*(اللهم من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاداه ....)*
*وأنا أشهد أني سأبقى أحيا وأموت على خط الولايه لابن عمي النبي علي علي علي*

----------


## السيد السيد

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد0
شكر على القصة الجميله

----------


## بيسان

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد

مشكوور اخي على النقل

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

اختك

بيسااااااااان

----------


## صعب انساك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 0000000000000شكرا اختي الكريمة عاشقة الامام علي على مرورك بالموضوع مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## صعب انساك

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وكل الشكر والتقدير لمن مر على الموضوع وجزاكم الله خير جزاء مع خالص تحياتي لكم والسلام

----------


## وردة محمد ؛

*لا إله إلا الله* 
*محمد رسول الله* 
*علي ولي الله*
*والتسعة المعصومين من ولد الإمام الحسين عليهم السلام أولياء الله*
*والمهدي حجة الله*

*اللهم والِ من والاهم وعادِ من عاداهم، وانصر من نصرهم واخذل من خذلهم،إلى يوم القيامه..*
*وألعن أعداء الله من الأولين والآخرين إلى قيام يوم الدين..*

----------


## روح القمر...

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد

----------


## زهراء1977

اللهم صلي على محمدوال محمد مشكورةعلى هذه القصة المؤثرة

----------


## فاضل علي

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهريين 


مشكور على القصه 


ولك تحياتي

----------


## الوجدان

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهريين 


مشكور على القصه 


ولك تحياتي :bigsmile:

----------


## سيبويه202

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آله و صحبه وسلم*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

جزاك الله ألف خيرأخي صعب أنساك
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## وسيم

السلا م عليك يا امير المومنين السلام عليك يا ابن عم رسول الله االسلم عليك يا ابا  شباب الجنة الحسن والحسين عليهم السلام

----------


## الحبوب

السلام عليكم يا أئمة الهدى

مشكور ويعطيك العافيه على القصه الجميله

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
والعن ظالمي محمد وال محمد
وثبت اقدامنا على طريق محمد وال محمد
مشكووووووور ين على القصة الحلوة 
ام محمد

----------


## فطوم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

مشكور اخوي على القصه المؤثره

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
كل الشكر والتقدير لك على مجهودك
الرائع

----------


## جبرني الوقت

تـم ايقــاف عضويتك ..

الادارة

----------


## عازفة الشجون

يا أخي ( جبرني الوقت ) اذا الموضوع مو عاجبك لا تقراه و لا ترد عليه يكون افضل

----------


## Small Rose

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام* 
*اللهم ثبتني على ولاية محمد(ص) وآل محمد (ع)*
*اللهم وفقني لما فيه الصلاح والخير ورضاك يا ألله*
*اللهم إني واليت آل بيت النبي وبولايتهم تقربت منك كما أمرتني* 
*واتبعت نهج محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*(اللهم من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاداه ....)*
*وأنا أشهد أني سأبقى أحيا وأموت على خط الولايه لابن عمي النبي علي علي علي*
*(ياآل رسول الله إن كان حبكم رفضا فليشهد الله أني رافضي)*

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام* 
*اللهم ثبتني على ولاية محمد(ص) وآل محمد (ع)*
*اللهم وفقني لما فيه الصلاح والخير ورضاك يا ألله*
*اللهم إني واليت آل بيت النبي وبولايتهم تقربت منك كما أمرتني* 
*واتبعت نهج محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*(اللهم من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاداه ....)*
*وأنا أشهد أني سأبقى أحيا وأموت على خط الولايه لابن عمي النبي علي علي علي*
*(ياآل رسول الله إن كان حبكم رفضا فليشهد الله أني رافضي)*

----------


## hope

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
مشكوورة خيتو على هالمعجزه

تحيااتي
الحور العين

----------


## ام باسم

قيل لي مجنونليلى قلبه بالحب يسعر 
ظل مجنون بها ماعاش بدنيا وعمر 
ان يكن قيس بليلى جن ياصحب ويعذر
فأنا بالعذر اولى 
*انا مجنون بحيدر علي*

----------


## الفاقدات

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد0

----------


## علوية الأصل

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
*مشكور أخوي ماتقصر* 
*تحياات علوية الأصل*

----------


## أمل الظهور

لا اله الا الله 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وأهلك أعدائهم

أن كان كل ذنبي حب حيدرة    فهذا سبب كل مفخرة 

مشكور أخوي الكريم على القصة 

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

أختك

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

إن كان رفضاً حب آل محمد . . . فليشهد الثقلان أني رافضي

مشكور أخوي على هذه القصة لجميلة

تحياتي وأشواقي

----------


## بثينة

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
شكرا اخي على هذه القصه

----------


## ماجد البحراني

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد \
مشكور أخوي على القصة الرائعة وجزاك الله خير جزاء

----------


## نسمة ليل

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
ادا كان حب محمد والة رافضا فليشد القران اني رافضية

----------


## علي عبد الباري

عاشق اهل البيت((ع)) الى الموت والله والله لن انساك ياحسين.....

                     اني رافضي

يـا راكـبــاً قِـف بـالـمُـحَـصـبِ مـن مِـنـى

و اهــتــف بـقـاعــدِ خَـيْـفِـهـا و الـنـاهِـضِ

سَــحَـراً إذا فــاض الـحَـجـيـجُ إلـى مِـنـى

فـيـضـاً كـمُـلْـتَـطـم الـفُـراتِ الـفـائِــضِ

إنِّـي أُحِـبُّ بـنـي الـنَّـبــيِّ الـمـصـطـفـى

و أعــدُّهُ مِـن واجـبـاتِ فَـرائِــضـي

إن كـان "رَفْـضــاً" حُـبُّ آلِ مــحــمــدٍ

فـلْـيَـشْـهَـدِ الـثـقـلانِ أنّــي رافــضــي

----------

